# New generation Boa c.i. Ecuador



## Vinterland (Aug 11, 2006)

HI

Last wednesday our _Boa constrictor imperator _from Ecuador surprised us with seven nice babies.

Proudly Dad






Proudly Mum





Pics of all the babies:
Hit me to the babes ;]

Every babe is about 35cm long and weights between 31 and 39gramms.


Cheers 
Michael


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 11, 2006)

hahahaha!!!! awesome
beautiful snakes you have there


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Aug 11, 2006)

Well done Vinterlands Boas! 

Lovely Lovely Snakes! Congratulations!


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 11, 2006)

the babies look great 

congrates to you  for breeding them


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 11, 2006)

Are they live bearers?


----------



## pythoness (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep live birth, beautiful babies,,,,,,, sooooo cute


----------



## J.D.P (Aug 11, 2006)

nice work mate


----------



## pbolomey (Aug 11, 2006)

nice colors


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 11, 2006)

nice work , well done, something we are not use to here and python giving live birth, the old world pythons are awesome...


----------



## krusty (Aug 11, 2006)

cool pics mate.


----------



## triptych_angel (Aug 11, 2006)

i love the first pic, baby looks identical to daddy


----------



## raist (Aug 12, 2006)

*Bravo!*

Awesome looking family, absolutely beautiful. Congratulations you must be very proud, outstanding!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 12, 2006)

Very Nice!!!
Live young thats great!!!!
Cheers mate....
Congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## Vinterland (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi and thanks :]

My wife and me are very proud of our first Boa babes.
We´re now waiting for the next ones, from our mixed Boa and her Costa Rica husband ;]

There looking fragile, and there really strongly, when you have one in the hand.

Tomorrow we´ll try to feed them first time, and so they want, you´ll see new pics ;]


Cheers
Michael


----------



## Retic (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: RE: New generation Boa c.i. Ecuador*

They are Boas not Pythons, Boas are mostly New World snakes. 



AGAMIDAE said:


> nice work , well done, something we are not use to here and python giving live birth, the old world pythons are awesome...


----------



## Julie-anne (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: New generation Boa c.i. Ecuador*

What a lovely suprise for you!
congrats


----------

